# MySQL Server Startet nicht



## sub7even (9. März 2009)

Hallo,
also ich habe ein großes Problem bei der neuinstallation des MySQL-Server's auf
meinem PC.
Und zwar läuft die Installation fehlerfrei, jedoch kurz vor Ende wenn der MySQL Service
gestartet werden soll,
startet der Service nicht und es wird folgender Fehler angezeigt:


> Could not start the service MySQL. Error: 0



Natürlich habe ich schon SuFu und Google verwendet und nach einer lösung gesucht und auch einiges gefunden.

Was ich alles mehrfach versucht habe:
1. Nachsehen ob Port 3306 schon verwendet wird (Active Ports)
2. Nachsehen ob noch ein alter MySQL Service läuft / installiert ist
3. Das alte installations Verzeichniss löschen
4. Nachsehen ob im WINDOWS verzeichnis eine my.ini liegt

Jedoch ohne Erfolg nach dem alles oben aufgelistete ausgeschlossen ist und ich den MySQL Server immernoch nicht installieren kann habe ich mich entschlossen das Problem hier zu posten und zu hoffen das mir jemand hier helfen kann.

Hier ein paar Informationen:
MySQL-Server Version: 5.1.32 win32
Betriebssystem(OS): Windows XP Professional (32Bit) SP3

Hier noch aus dem Eventlog die meldungen der letzten MySQL-Server Installation bzw. des letzten Versuchs:

Ereignis-Kennung: 11707
Benutzer: H4ckHunt3r


> Product: MySQL Server 5.1 -- Installation operation completed successfully.
> 
> Weitere Informationen über die Hilfe- und Supportdienste erhalten Sie unter http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.



Ereignis-Kennung: 100
Benutzer: Nicht zutreffend


> Plugin 'InnoDB' init function returned error.
> 
> For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://www.mysql.com.



Ereignis-Kennung: 100
Benutzer: Nicht zutreffend


> Plugin 'InnoDB' registration as a STORAGE ENGINE failed.
> 
> For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://www.mysql.com.



Ereignis-Kennung: 100
Benutzer: Nicht zutreffend


> Unknown/unsupported table type: INNODB
> 
> For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://www.mysql.com.



Ereignis-Kennung: 100
Benutzer: Nicht zutreffend


> Aborting
> 
> 
> For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://www.mysql.com.



Ereignis-Kennung: 100
Benutzer: Nicht zutreffend


> Forcing shutdown of 1 plugins
> 
> For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://www.mysql.com.



Ereignis-Kennung: 100
Benutzer: Nicht zutreffend


> C:\Programme\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.1\bin\mysqld: Shutdown complete
> 
> 
> For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://www.mysql.com.



Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen. 
Danke schonmal im voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## sub7even (11. März 2009)

Darf ich das Schweigen so verstehen das keiner weis, 
was man noch machen könnte und ich jetzt vom Prinzip her, 
mein System komplett neu machen kann? >.<

Oder kommen die Genies erst nächste woche online? X.x


----------

